# lever action stock removal dilemma....



## Eric Lewis (Jan 21, 2007)

HI,  Need some help figuring this out  
I need to remove the rear butt stock from a Navy Arms 1886 Yellow Boy Lever Action Rifle  "Winchester Copy"

the problems are...it wont come off 
I think this is because the upper and lower rear brass back strap screw mounting holes have been counter sunk into the wood !
And I dont want to drill them ou, and bending them up doesnt look like a good idea either...I need to get the butt stock of to refinish it and also to clean out the trigeer part of the action.

Also the post or pin on the bottom strap that the lever pushhes in also seems to be in the way !

since a picture is worth a thousand words, see below

any help is greatly appreciated !


----------



## Eric Lewis (Jan 21, 2007)

*lever action stock removal pics....*

had to attach the pics on another post fro some reason...!


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 22, 2007)

Usually the stock fit is VERY tight. They're tight to install too. You have to try to pull as straight down the center line as possible so as not to stress the wood. Unless someone knows different I don't believe the screw holes are counter sunk into the wood. The tangs should be that thickness. The part of the wood that is inserted into the the receiver should not be held by anything.

Of course double check that it's unloaded. (I know you know, just a reminder).

Wrap the grip and stock in a thick hand towell or the like. Make sure that when it does come out it is protected, so it doesn't fall on concrete or whatever. Use a strap or rope and tie both ends to the grip leaving a loop that goes down past the butt enough to hook over something solid, like your hitch ball. (or you can use your foot). Start with a steady pull and then try small short jerking motions. It's better to use 100 small motions then to try to yank it all at once.

Do NOT rock it from side to side or to top to bottom. 

It will probably be just as tight to re-install, use some wood oil and protect the stock with a pad and use a rubber mallet. Again doing everything in a straight line into the mount.


----------



## CK'n (Jan 22, 2007)

*not contersunk*

into the wood. Even if the screws are tightened by a gorilla, the thin ends of the counter sink should not go into the wood. The screw you mentioned does not go into the wood either, at least on the original Yellow Boys. 

Sometimes a person is a little heavy handed with the gun oil, especially the thin stuff, it soaks into the wood and causes it to swell. If the stock is already tight, it is gonna get a whole lot tighter. Once it starts to go, it will go, so be careful. NOYDB is correct in not wanting to bend the brass. You can try a little from side to side, the brass is a little stronger, I mean wiggle by a couple of mm to just depressed the wood a tiny amount to free it up. Other wise, his stirrup idea is a good one. Hadn't thought of that. I will try that the next time!

Chris


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 22, 2007)

CK'n said:


> . Other wise, his stirrup idea is a good one. Hadn't thought of that. I will try that the next time!
> 
> Chris



watch yer chin when ya do that


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess he's going to leave us hanging.....


----------



## Eric Lewis (Jan 29, 2007)

*GOT THE STOCK OFF - GOT "VERY " LUCKY*

" I guess he's going to leave us hanging..... "
-----------------------------------------------------------------SORRY FOR THE SUSPENSE    

I got the stock off late this afternoon...while planning how I was going to do it  ...towel & rope tied around stock & stump...cum-a-long, bumper hitch  etc...
I had been moving the gun from the garage to the house for the last several days.
70 some degrees in the house...30 some degrees in the garage etc... I tried pulling it apart with my bare hands   

No luck...so I gave it a few good whacks with the side of my fist & pulled some more...Slid right out  
The amazing - lucky part is that I didnt damage the stock, the reciever, or cut my hands !!!

Thanks Again for the help and advice...now if I can just find all those little parts that went flying...


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool!

I keep a box of left-over parts, since things seem to work, they obviously weren't really needed.......


----------



## CK'n (Jan 29, 2007)

*spare parts*

 yup, that is how I restock my inventory of small parts. Run a magnet over the floor before I sweep it. All kinds of stuff shows up....course, gotta figure out what the heck they are first! 

Works great 

I'll leave this post unsigned so no one knows who I am


----------

